# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Is This Real Test E Dosed At 300mg/cc???? NEED HELP ASAP!!!

## Sauced_Up

Going to get my gear for my first ever injectable cycle. just took some pics of the gear and want to make sure its legit...

Please give me any input you can...
Thanks

----------


## Sauced_Up

Anything??? Anyone???

----------


## Sauced_Up

Can a mod please move this to the main Anabolic steroid picture forum???? I just looked at the sub-forum sticky 

Sorry about the inconvenience

----------


## Big

please don't post pics with UGL names showing.

----------

